# Johnson City, TN 10 Dobe's stolen from rescue



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Subject: EMERGENCY, 10 Dobermans stolen from rescue in Johnson City, TN!!
> 
> An Emergency email came to me this morning from one of the members of our Doberman Assistance Network Group and she is also an avid member of Pilots N Paws. Here is the email. If there is anything you can do to help, please do so and spread the word. This is horrific, I just cannot imagine....One of the dobes that was stolen is a young dobergirl who had been thrown off a bridge and has been recovering.. .just unbelieveable that people would do this!! Monitor Craigslists and shelters please. 
> Thanks for any assistance you can provide..
> 
> Debi Boies
> Co-founder, Pilots N Paws
> Board Member, Doberman Assistance Network
> http://www.pilotsnpaws. org
> http://www.dobermanassista nce.org
> 
> 
> 
> "Tammara Josslyn in Johnson City TN called frantic. Someone just broke into her Doggie Day care and stole 10 of her Dobermans. Some were her personal dogs, and some were rescue dogs. Her niece was watching over the place and confronted the men, one of them dropped the dog he was carrying and ran after her, if I understood correctly she was cut before managing to get away. Not all of the dogs were microchipped yet and not all of them were spayed or neutered due to medical reasons and their stage of recovery. Poor little Blush, the girl that was thrown off the bridge, who was still recovering from her ordeal was stolen.
> Yesterday a man stopped by asking her about buying one of the dogs. She said he seemed shady and they told him none were for sale. They suspect he is the one that did this horrible thing. She asked for me to get the word out to everyone that I knew. Please spread the word and let’s pray that these babies will be found and returned safely. They can be seen at her Petfinder site Canine Hope All Breed Rescue, Johnson City, TN http://www.caninehoperescu e.org 
> 
> http://www.petfinde r.com/shelterSea rch/shelterSearc h.cgi?shelterid= TN526
> 
> Please contact Tammara at [email protected] comcast.net or call her 423 773 8113 immediately if you see anyone suspicious with these dobes or know where they are. 10 dobes are not easy to hide and many of them are still in need of medical care!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Debi Boies
> Co-Founder, Pilots N Paws
> Landrum, S.C. 
> http://www.pilotsnpaws. org 
> http://www.dobermanassista nce.org
> http://www.castleridgefarm .com


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I also got this today. I didn' know if we were allowed to post this on the forum so I decided not to.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, if it gets deleted, I guess I tried.
I hope they find whoever broke in and recover the dogs unscathed.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG I just have no words.

Here is a video update I saw on a dobie forum


http://www2.tricities.com/tri/news/local...son_city/39334/


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I think this is ok in the 'Current Dog Affairs'. It's not a fundraiser and it's not rescue. This is news in the dog world. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

It's not JUST 10 Dobermans that were stolen. It's 13 dogs total - 10 Dobermans and 3 other breeds - how sad. I think there are 3 Dobermans intact:

I received this message through a friend - it comes originally directly from the rescuer whose dogs were stolen. Information and photos below. PLEASE KEEP YOUR EYES AND EARS OPEN, AND CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE!!! Please check your local CraigsList, Kijiji, and other websites where nefarious people might buy/sell dogs... And if you see anything suspicious, contact your local police AND the Johnson City, TN police - let's let them know that we care!! The phone number for Johnson City Police is (423) 434-6160. 

~*~*~*~*~*~ 

First of all thank you to everyone who has posted, given suggestions, helped in each and every way. I cannot begin to tell you how devastated I am over the disappearance of these dogs. This is the biggest nightmare. I thought getting ill dogs, hard transports, and bad adoptions were the nightmares I might face but never, ever this situation. I so badly want each and every one of these dogs back. I have gotten great suggestions from people and have been busy trying to implement them. 

I have posted to the front of our rescue webpage and have the dog's pictures there http://www.caninehoperescue.org. I am saving the detailed information for those that will be reading this email. I want anyone who sees this to be on the lookout for these dogs. I have no idea where they could be and so please don't think if you are states away from Tennessee that you might not run across one. 

If you have any leads - please share them with us. We love these dogs, many are ill, special needs, and need us. We need your help. Please, please help us. 

There were 13 dogs stolen. Yesterday we were reporting 14, but one of the dogs was written twice on the original list and we did not know this until later in the day, we just kept saying the number after we had one. Things were frantic and we were just trying to get the information out there. So there are 10 Dobermans and 3 other dogs missing. 

1) Pippin is an adult, male, neutered Min Pin. He is very friendly, very trusting. He thinks every dog is going to like him and there are no mean people or mean dogs. He stands often with his left foot off the ground. We believe this is an old injury. 

2) Puddles is a young adult, spayed female black lab. She is small in size, very friendly and goofy and playful as all puppies should be. She is confident and will stand her ground with male dogs, loves to play ball. She has a very different look to her face, very cute, feminine, sweet eyes. We recently had an application come in for Puddles. She was very close to going to her forever home. 

3) Honey is a medium size shepherd mix. She weighs about 40 pounds. Very active, eats a lot since she is always on the go! Her tail does not wag back and forth but moves like a helicopter in a circle. Honey was a resident dog of the Day Care and was a Hurricane Katrina survivor. 

4) Disney is a spayed female red and rust Doberman adult. She has a docked tail and natural ears. She is a quiet, easy going girl, very people and dog friendly and has a disease called von Willebrand. It is a blood clotting disorder. She needs medicine around her at all times. 

5) Fame is a spayed female, black and tan Doberman, cropped ears that do not stand all the way and a docked tail. She is dog friendly, people friendly, very good with other dogs. She is very people oriented and will want to be with people as much as possible. 
We have a great forever home waiting on her in NC. 

6 & 7) Charger and Rumor are owned by my niece. Charger has cropped ears but one stands half way, he has a docked tail. He is tall and leggy. Charger has special needs with his diet and can often get bouts of chronic diarrhea and can lose weight easily. His diet has to be watched strictly. He is a senior and has a very sensitive and yet playful personality. Rumor is a small female, she is black and tan, natural ears and docked tail. She has very distinctive round eyes and her small stature is noticeable. Both she and Charger are very people and dog friendly. They have been neutered and spayed. 

8) Noble is a red and rust Doberman. He has not been neutered. He has various health issues, and is not friendly with men nor with other male dogs. He has a docked tail and natural ears. He is friendly to women. He is thin, nervous and watchful acting, not playful and silly as most males are when they are young adults. I really can’t believe he went with anyone or they had an easy time with him. This is the only pic I have him that shows his head good – sorry for the quality. 

9) Flash is a male, neutered, black and tan Dobe with a very distinct ear set. He is very people friendly, likes female dogs that are medium size or older. His previous owner 
made it his job to keep the neighbor’s cats out of the yard so he likes to chase cats and would do the same with small dogs. He is a sweet dog. 

10) Dazzle is a young male adult, red and rust, neutered dog with three legs, he has a docked tail and cropped and standing ears. He lost his front left leg and was a neglect and abuse case. He is very small for a male. More the size of a female. He has a “deer” appearance with his long neck and his ear crop. He has a docked tail. He is very, very people and dog friendly and needs great care paid to his one good front leg. We were pursuing two homes for Dazzle and had home checks tentatively planned. 

11) Radar is a completely blind, black and tan male Doberman with natural ears and a docked tail. He has special commands that he knows that alert him someone is going to touch him, put a leash on him, which ways to turn, walk, etc. He has come a long way since he was found as a stray. He is very dog friendly and people friendly. He was a resident of the daycare and had a friend that was a seeing eye dog for him and he was very familiar to the layout of the property. He will be nervous and shy without his usual surroundings. 

12)Blush is a very sweet and happy young red and rust female. She is from an abuse case where she was thrown from a bridge and landed on railroad tracks. She had a very long road to get to where she is with her health at this point. She could barely stand, unsteady to walk, etc. With her supplements and medicines she has done very well and we were hoping x-rays and her next exam would get a go ahead for her to be spayed and she could be placed in a forever home. We have many applications waiting on her. 

13) Bliss is a red and rust female, with a docked tail and natural ears which can look just a little too heavy. She is a littermate to Blush and is a bit on the shy and soft side. She is very sweet and loving once she feels safe in your presence. 

Please look for these dogs at shelters, vets offices, someone selling them, etc. Maybe some might be wandering loose. Please share any info or ideas for finding them. Please feel free to cross post. 

Tammara Josselyn 
Rescue Director 
Canine Hope All Breed Rescue 
"Making A Difference One Dog At A Time"


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This is ghastly - some of these dogs won't make it without thier meds, and I shudder to think of why they were taken and where they will end up.....

________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg....what did she do with the dogs??


http://www.timesnews.net/article.php?id=9019992



> Quote:Johnson City woman arrested for filing false report on dog thefts, intruder attack at dog school
> By Staff Report
> 
> Published January 21st, 2010


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

This is horrible... I hope the dogs are found safe...


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I KNOW! I just read this this morning! People started questioning why the niece living upstairs didn't hear any commotion, and why she didn't immediately call the cops! I'm SO upset about this. 

I am a huge Doberman lover, and I can't imagine why someone would DO this to such beautiful [and some of these....troubled] dogs! I feel bad for the other three, too







AWFUL!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

crossposted from dobermantalk.com


http://www.dobermanassistance.org/www.dobermanassistance.org/Home.html



> QuoteERMISSION TO CROSS-POST IS GRANTED
> 
> ............... just called JCAC and spoke with Hannah Greene, the Animal Control worker in charge of handling the Canine Hope dogs. Information gained directly is always best, after all.
> 
> ...


Yes!! These dogs are still missing! Please look out for them and pray than can be recoved safely!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I checked online this morning to see if there were any updates, but I couldn't find any.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The following is now up on the Canine Hope Allbreed Rescue website (the ones the dogs came from and the one that - I think - runs the doggie day care):



> Quote:Since the information about the stolen dogs has been so successfully reposted to distribute the information, I have chosen to try and redo that effort once more.
> 
> There are misinformed emails and posts circulating and I would like to clarify some information.........


 Canine Hope Rescue: Lastest Information on Stolen Dogs 

I'm confused!! So there was no attack but the dogs just disappeared? And with the 3 'very thin' dogs taken - why didn't they have vet records stating why the dogs were thin??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot the link:

http://www.caninehoperescue.org/


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

timesnews.net



> Quote:
> Police say Thomas admitted that she made the story up because she had left the dogs unattended and had not been caring for them properly.


Frankly, I just want to know that the dogs are safe - wherever the heck they are! It says right there in black and white - "she had left the dogs unattended." I would love to know what the actual police report says. The niece didn't see the dogs being taken. Did she see the dogs at all? How can you not hear 14 dogs barking when strangers walk into their kennel area? 

Even the most well-behaved dogs will bark when someone new walks into their kennel area. 

So....WHERE ARE THE DOGS?! Based on what I've read...it sounds like they may be in hiding due to their condition, maybe? <- all speculation.

This is upsetting for any animals, but I hold Dobies near and dear to my heart


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Doggie Day Care Case Delayed Because Judge Had Used Services
http://www.johnsoncitypress.com/News/article.php?ID=73557



> Quote:
> Doggy day care case delayed because judges had used services
> 
> 
> ...


----------

